# What's the best Collar



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok i have a question. what's the best kind of collar to get for a pit... my husband and I have been considering a harness but if so what kind would be the best kind to get. also if we do a harness, is it only good to do for walking or would that be something he would wear all the time. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Your personal preference on a collar but I like Buster with a wider one it's easier to grab, he has a strong 2 or 3 ply leather collar and also a Blocky collar that's pretty strong too.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like the 2 inch collars for the APBT, they are ALOT harder to slip over the head than the narrow collars.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sydney has one "choke" collar for training purposes and then a 2" 3-ply collar for just a regular collar....i also like it cause it's easy to grab hold of and has a big D-ring on it that i can catch hold of...and she cant slip out of it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Both of my dogs now have a 2" leather collar. Before that I had the 2" 2ply nylon ones for my guys.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

For a standard collar, you cannot go wrong with 3-ply, 2" wide nylon. It is durable, easy to clean, and dirt cheap. I use these as yard collars, and the best supplier is without a doubt Stillwater Kennels, www.stillwaterkennelsupply.com

If you are looking for something more unique, Collar Mania offers strong, durable collars designed with pit bulls in mind. www.collarmania.com

While Stillwater and Collar Mania are the only two companies I use personally, I've had my eyes on these for a while:

http://www.toughcollars.net/id16.html (Their spiked collars are too extreme, but if you're looking for a 3" wide collar, these look pretty decent. Another member here reccomended them to me)

http://www.hofero.cz/obojky.htm (Based in Poland, and their site is in their native tongue. They do speak English, however. Not sure if they ship stateside, but I'm having a friend of mine in Slovenia hook me up. Can't wait, these collars look awesome!)


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks for the info.... my husband and i were thinking a harness would be best ... wolkis eyes gets red sometimes and the vet it could be from the collar. the collar is not tight so we were thinking maybe if he had a harness he wouldn't pull as much. but we will take all of you advice into condsideration. thanks again!!


----------



## kodabear64 (Jun 4, 2011)

A harness is a good idea if your considering running/jogging with your dog, i personally like to use collars on walks and around the house i feel like i have a bit more control. but harnesses are excellent for running. and about your dogs eyes being red my dog has the same issue, does he/she itch them quite a bit? and have you noticed the eyes being more red after being outside? if so i think it could easily be allergies, my 7 month old is allergic to grass, hoping he will go out of it over time. weather you choose a harness or collar i would defiantly take a look at the stillwater website they have some really good products and it is also easy on the wallet


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

a stillwater kennels collar


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This thread is over 3 years old........


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

VERY OLD thread lol , but anyways , Nizmo makes some great collars as well I have a few 2" ones for my dogs { I still like my leather collars with spikes but they arent everyday wear lol}


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Nizmo!!!!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Harnesses, IMO, are never a good idea for a strong breed dog. Especially if you ever plan on doing any WP with them. The harness just allows them to pull easier. I have a 2in Nizmo collar on my girl, and it's amazing. Super high qaulity and extremely durable. I still walk her with a prong collar though, good way to keep her from pulling. Good luck!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> This thread is over 3 years old........


Almost 4 years!!! :hammer:


----------

